# What Type am I



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

bgoodforgoodsake said:


> When you joke around do you ever find yourself making personal attacks on people just for the fun of it? Sort of like a kind ribbing?
> 
> Are you religious? And if so why? If not why?
> 
> ...


Does making fun of the stuff people do count as a personal attack? For example i won't overtly call them names but I might makes fun of an action they perform which they may see as a personal attack

I am not religious there's lots of reasons that I am not religious such as the fact that I don't see much proof generally that god is real and when you ask religious people why they believe in their religious text over others they will usually say something from the bible which does put forth a good argument also thing such as the fact that people often say things like god loves us but then he will confine you suffering for eternity if you don't worship that doesn't see like love

ell generally I want the argument to keep going on so I guess exploration and the fat that I want to see the person viewpoint surely you would get consensus through victory but I would be happier for victory most likely because then I have proven to my self that I am correct

My hobbies include thing such as video gaming reading and the occasional cycle or swim but I don't really have stuff that i do regularly that much I used to do things like helping out at the local church youth club even though I wasn't religious and helping recycle at my school but my schedule started to clash so I stopped these things


----------



## bgoodforgoodsake (Feb 5, 2014)

OK I am going with ENTP for now, although you sound like me when I was younger, there is just something about the way you like to expound on an issue continually, and the self confirmation bit that makes me feel like you are more Ti. I honestly can't type you yet.

But one last question, do you feel a desire to see things to completion, from what you have told me so far, I am thinking you generally prefer to find new things to explore rather than driving an idea to it's final conclusion.

We can continue to go on, till I reach a conclusion or if you want we can just stop here and say conclusively that you are ENxP.


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

bgoodforgoodsake said:


> OK I am going with ENTP for now, although you sound like me when I was younger, there is just something about the way you like to expound on an issue continually, and the self confirmation bit that makes me feel like you are more Ti. I honestly can't type you yet.
> 
> But one last question, do you feel a desire to see things to completion, from what you have told me so far, I am thinking you generally prefer to find new things to explore rather than driving an idea to it's final conclusion.
> 
> We can continue to go on, till I reach a conclusion or if you want we can just stop here and say conclusively that you are ENxP.


I prefer to find new things to explore generally

I have to ask though what things lead you to ENFP ?


----------



## bgoodforgoodsake (Feb 5, 2014)

Because there is nothing which tells me that you are blatantly Ti or Te, and Fe or Fi. It's not clear how you are making your judgments.

It seems that your Ne dwarfs everything else, and it smothers your strong Ni. Not necessarily a bad thing.

Tell me your views on politics, you can pick any subject and feel free to go as deep and detailed as possible. Include all your ideas and feelings on the subject and the motives/why's as much as possible.

That is... if you really have any strong beliefs at all. Maybe you're just not a judgmental person.:happy:


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

bgoodforgoodsake said:


> Because there is nothing which tells me that you are blatantly Ti or Te, and Fe or Fi. It's not clear how you are making your judgments.
> 
> It seems that your Ne dwarfs everything else.
> 
> Tell me your views on politics, you can pick any subject and feel free to go as deep and detailed as possible. Include all your ideas and feelings on the subject and the motives/why's as much as possible.


I would probably describe my political leanings as libertarian but with some liberal influences so I would call my self tentatively a "Liberaltarian" like believing you you invest a lot in education and things like that to give people the right start in life and also I believe that some companies do need their carbon emission regulating because everybody has the right to the clean atmosphere and humans are quite short sighted in regards to this and also I probably don't care that much about the rich's taxes or gun rights as much as libertarians most of this probably comes from being European but I just see a gun as a weapon which you don't really need unless other people have guns while heard a lot of Americans see guns are a sign of independence

I came to this kinds of ideas basically thinking about the fact the different sides have with regards to their politics such as conservatives wanting to place limits on your social freedom and liberals wanting to place limits on the economic freedom that's where I discovered libertarianism. My philosophy starts with the central belief that you allows free access to areas of study things like well funded public schools having things likes museums kept open and theatres are funded but if you fail to take advantage of these things you shouldn't be expected to be helped that much afterwards as I believe that It is fair to allow you the chance to succeed whatever background you come from but society shouldn't support you afterwards that's basically the foundation of my believe is fairness but their is also the consideration of economics because after reading quite a few economics textbooks and magazines I just believe that this is the most efficient way to organise an economy.

Another strong belief I have is about freedom of speech I mean everyone says they are for free speech but are they really I see lot of people get angry and say people should be locked up when some extremists say things like "All British/American soldiers should die but I feel you got to have the bad freedom of speech to have good freedom of speech as the saying goes " I may not agree with what you ware saying , but I will fight to the death for your right to say it" I firmly believe this but society can also cause a problem for freedom of speech as it can crush smother and distort things until the message cannot be heard which is terrible


----------



## bgoodforgoodsake (Feb 5, 2014)

I presume the funding for free access to well funded public schools must come from taxes. Do you believe in progressive tax, and how does this not impinge on economic freedom? In other words what distinguishes what you propose from general liberalism. Is it simply the absence of social programs like welfare?


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

bgoodforgoodsake said:


> I presume the funding for free access to well funded public schools must come from taxes. Do you believe in progressive tax, and how does this not impinge on economic freedom? In other words what distinguishes what you propose from general liberalism. Is it simply the absence of social programs like welfare?


I favour taking most of the lower level earners in society out of tax altogether and the rest being paid by the higher earners but just because I am more focused on the lower earners doesn't mean I want to keep taxes high for the high earners I also want to bring them down as well I just care about it as much so yes a progressive system It is impossible to not impinge a little bit on economic freedom otherwise you have anarchy I am just trying to get a close to possible to an ideal would you not say that social liberalism wants economic equality but it doesn't want to have total economic equality otherwise they would be communists and not social liberals any more.

There would be limitations on the duration of welfare because some people genuinely do need I would institute a system of a government bond of what you have paid in to pay for the social security / State pension and then discontinue that program so people save privately also I believe in cutting things such as farm subsidies which is a form of welfare It may be writing from European viewpoint where quite a few industries are owned by the state I would privatise those industries which are owned by the state and reducing spending within the main departments though I do agree with cutting similar to liberals in places like defence spending a things like the money you are saving could go towards the education budget I mean come on the US is spending 7 times more on seniors than children that seems like balance issues need to addressed. Some of this probably comes from personal experience.


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

bgoodforgoodsake said:


> Because there is nothing which tells me that you are blatantly Ti or Te, and Fe or Fi. It's not clear how you are making your judgments.
> 
> It seems that your Ne dwarfs everything else, and it smothers your strong Ni. Not necessarily a bad thing.
> 
> ...


What's the diagnosis doc?


----------



## bgoodforgoodsake (Feb 5, 2014)

If I have to decide now, I would say ENFP!

But I can't be certain. lol, sorry maybe someone else can give this a shot.

Here's a question, how do you feel when someone tells you in an emotional way that you should not have done something?

Do you feel comfortable telling others that what they did was morally wrong?


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

bgoodforgoodsake said:


> If I have to decide now, I would say ENFP!
> 
> But I can't be certain. lol, sorry maybe someone else can give this a shot.
> 
> ...


An idea that is emotional I wouldn't really feel that bad if they are telling me something sadly I might feel bad that I hurt their feelings

I don't usually say that was evil or anything but i might say that it was nasty or mean if I object then I'll say that a lot


----------



## Carol88 (Apr 19, 2014)

I voted entp


----------



## bgoodforgoodsake (Feb 5, 2014)

OK this confirms Fe and Ti. You are an ENTP. I'll give you a full analysis tomorrow.


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

bgoodforgoodsake said:


> OK this confirms Fe and Ti. You are an ENTP. I'll give you a full analysis tomorrow.


So am I pretty close on the ENTP and ENFP border because that seems to be the main contender although one person has put INTJ on the poll


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

bgoodforgoodsake said:


> OK this confirms Fe and Ti. You are an ENTP. I'll give you a full analysis tomorrow.


Is your full analysis ready yet?


----------



## bgoodforgoodsake (Feb 5, 2014)

From your earlier posts it was easy to quickly find that you are an extrovert and that it is your Intuition which is extroverted and dominant. However it was unclear what your auxiliary was because the way you answered your questions left room for interpretation any number of ways. Most of your responses gave us few clues into what is actually happening in your mind. So instead of focusing on your auxiliary I decided to tackle your tertiary function instead. Now if tertiary functions are supposed to have the same attitude as the Dominant, then according to that theory you are ENTP, if that theory does not bear out then you are an ENFP. But this is because even though I infer Ti from you there is no definitive proof. 

In short Ne Ji Fe means ENTP
Because ENFP is not supposed to have Fe.

And I have to add that I am very uncomfortable with typing in this way.
"I probably tend to consider whether it is worth it to me personally most then what I feel about it and then maybe what other people feel if it is important " Ji Fe

"When I want to learn something new I probably like to learn something about from a book or wikipedia then just sit there and daydream about telling this information to someone else and how I would explain it " Ti Ne? Ni Te? Who knows

"Depends on the activity if it is just a party which i find boring then probably no if it is something more exciting maybe" Pe

"I generally like talking to people about their political and religious view because I like to debate through with them and see thins from their perspective it's all the better if they have interesting ones that are out there instead of just run of the mill things such as " politicians are all liars that why I don't vote" which annoys me to no end as anyone can say that if they back it up with a more in depth analysis I am much happier with why they are disillusioned with politics" Ti? What about the new ideas does he gravitate towards.

"If I have unlimited resources and can teleport then I would like to see the famous landmarks of the world and see how different people live" Extroversion Preference

"I would describe it as majestic spiritual grand cultured awesome" Ne

"Inward reaction " Thinking up ways that their argument can be disporved " Ti? There was nothing specific on what things are being thought up.

"Yes I probably do now that I think about pay attention to the enthusiasm level that is and get excited when they are excited as 
well" Fe maybe?

"When I hear a new idea depending on whether I like the sound of it or not if i like it I get excited both internally and externally like maybe jumping around if I really like it and will most probably talking about the exciting things we can do with the idea" Ne

"Does making fun of the stuff people do count as a personal attack? For example i won't overtly call them names but I might makes fun of an action they perform which they may see as a personal attack" T over F

I am not religious there's lots of reasons that I am not religious such as the fact that I don't see much proof generally that god is real and when you ask religious people why they believe in their religious text over others they will usually say something from the bible which does put forth a good argument also thing such as the fact that people often say things like god loves us but then he will confine you suffering for eternity if you don't worship that doesn't see like love" Ti perhaps

"I don't usually say that was evil or anything but i might say that it was nasty or mean if I object then I'll say that a lot" Fe


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

bgoodforgoodsake said:


> From your earlier posts it was easy to quickly find that you are an extrovert and that it is your Intuition which is extroverted and dominant. However it was unclear what your auxiliary was because the way you answered your questions left room for interpretation any number of ways. Most of your responses gave us few clues into what is actually happening in your mind. So instead of focusing on your auxiliary I decided to tackle your tertiary function instead. Now if tertiary functions are supposed to have the same attitude as the Dominant, then according to that theory you are ENTP, if that theory does not bear out then you are an ENFP. But this is because even though I infer Ti from you there is no definitive proof.
> 
> In short Ne Ji Fe means ENTP
> Because ENFP is not supposed to have Fe.
> ...


Thank you for your help in typing me then and thanks for the analysis


----------



## Gruvian (Feb 6, 2014)

Congratulations. You've broken the MBTI types. You're all types. Welcome!


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

Gruvian said:


> Congratulations. You've broken the MBTI types. You're all types. Welcome!


So you're saying I'm an EINSTFPJ at least I didn't get typecasted wow this thread has really helped me


----------

